
Midair 3D Printing – Making coil springs without support - akumpf
http://makefastworkshop.com/hacks/?p=20181112
======
akumpf
Direct link to video here:
[https://youtu.be/kWE8AzJY8qc](https://youtu.be/kWE8AzJY8qc)

I'm the dev. Let me know if you have any questions/thoughts!

